# Umax Astra 1200S Scanner not showing in Device Manager?



## DRAMO4298 (Jun 3, 2001)

Hello:

I installed the "Domex DMX3181LE (UDS-IS11) PC/ISA SCSI Interface Card" that came with this scanner. Plugged in the scanner and turned it on. Then, started up my computer.

New Device Found (dialog box) never popped-up for either the scanner or SCSI card.

Checked Device Manager and "neither" were there.

Checked the SCSI card JUMPERS and saw that they were setup for (PnR) "Plug-and-Run."

Changed the jumper to (PnP) "Plug-and-Play" and restarted computer resulting in "NEW DEVICE FOUND" box showing this SCSI card detected as "DTC436E."

Having installed "VistaScan v1.08 Software" (from CD that came with scanner) . . . NO DRIVER was found for this card.

Searched the web for many "DTC436E" drivers, but NONE of the drivers found (mostly DTC328x) worked with this card.

Found out that when using "VistaScan Software" - I don't need a driver for this card and the scanner DOES WORK (after changing the jumper back to "Plug-and-Run.")

I also updated the original file "UMAXIS11.386" to a "UMAXIS11.386" v1.07 driver (for Win98 that removes any conflict between Win98 and the scanner software).

I tried using "Add/Remove Hardware" to install the "Umax Astra 1200S Scanner" (which did show up in Device Manager) - even though the Umax Installation Instructions said to NOT install this scanner through "Win95 Add/Remove Hardware" because the scanner will not work, if I do.

QUESTION:
Should I leave well-enough alone . . . or is there some way to have this UMAX SCANNER appear in Device Manager ?

Using VistaScan, I realize that the SCSI CARD probably won't show up there (since it doesn't need a driver) . . . or should it show up anyway ?

I am totally at a loss about this whole SCANNER SETUP issue.

THANK YOU for any info, help or advice.

MY MACHINE:

Computer was custom-built on May 12, 1998:

Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 4.10.2222 A
Intel Pentium II, MMX, 300 MHz Processor (w/Cooling Fan)
ENPC (Enlightcorp) EP-KL21 v1.3 (4-PCI 3-ISA 1-AGP) 12/1997 Mainboard
Award BIOS v4.51PG 02/20/98-i440LX-SMC67X-2A69JECBC-00
Front Bus Speed (FBS)=66MHz
Deep Electronic Co. ATX-725b (250 Watt) 3.3V Power Supply
Quantum Bigfoot TX 12GB HD; UDMA/33; DMA=on; MASTER; C: D:
Samsung 3.5" (1.44 MB/2.88 MB) Internal Floppy Drive; A:
Yamaha CRW3200EZ (40X); Internal CD-RW; DMA=on; MASTER; E:
Hitachi CDR-8330 (24X); Internal CD-ROM; DMA=on; SLAVE; F:

Pragmatic H56RSP-F0 Internal Modem (Rockwell ACF 56K-Flex BPS PnP Data/Fax/Voice)
ATI 3D Rage Pro AGP 2X Video Card; 4MB(28MB AGP) SGRAM; AGP slot; TURBO 4.13.01.2655
Display Resolution (Present Settings): 800x600xHighColor (16-bit)
DCS S727 PCI (Ensoniq clone) Sound Card; Ensoniq AudioPCI 4.02.00.1033
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
USB Root Hub

Smile CB6738SL (PnP Monitor) 17" Digital Color; 0.26dp
Hewlett-Packard SK-2501K Keyboard (w/13 Hotkeys)
Standard PS/2 Port Mouse (Microsoft PS/2 IntelliMouse Trackball) vmouse.vxd 4.10.2222
Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro Joystick (v3.0 Software)
Canon BJC-2110 Color Inkjet Printer
Umax Astra 1200S Flat-Bed Scanner (not in Device Manager)
Domex DMX3181LE (DTC436E) UDS-IS11 PC/ISA SCSI Interface Card (not in Device Manager)
VistaScan v1.08 Scanner Software (Umaxis11.386 v1.07; Vstascan.dll v1.77)

IRQ USAGE:
All IRQs used - except IRQ4
COM1 disabled in BIOS
COM2 disabled in BIOS

SYSTEM RAM:
288 MB SDRAM DIMM 168-Pin; 32MB-66Mhz; 128MB-66/100Mhz; 128MB-100Mhz
225 MB Free RAM (all running programs CLOSED - except "Explorer and Systray")

SYSTEM.INI:
[VCACHE]
MinFileCache=8192
MaxFileCache=32768

Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106 (SP1); 128-bit Strength
AOL 8.0 PLUS 16.4129.910 US (a); 32-bit; AOL Email; Dial-Up
Ahead NERO Software

DIRECTX 8.1 (4.08.01.0881)
DirectDraw Acceleration (Enabled); Test Successful
Direct3D Acceleration (Enabled); Test Successful
AGP Texture Acceleration (Enabled); NO-TEST BUTTON
DirectMusic (Enabled); Test Successful
DirectInput (No Problems)


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If the scanner is working I would leave it alone. The SCSI card should show up in device manager but not necessarily the scanner. If it is under scanners in control panel that is sufficient. I have no idea how the card could work and not show in device manager, but I would leave that alone too.

If you use the pro controls on the scanner you might prefer the MagicScan driver. It comes with the big buck scanners and is excellent. It doesnt have as many glitchy little problems as VistaScan. You can have both drivers installed. Go to Umax and say you want drivers for a big buck scanner  the PowerLook II is usually a good choice. If you just want to put stuff in the scanner and take what it gives you it isnt worth the trouble though. http://www.scantips.com/umaxms.html


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Jun 3, 2001)

Hello SLIPE:

Thanks for the info. I am only interested in using the scanner to "fix-up" some old (1920 - 1950) family photos.

I tried again to get the UMAX SCANNER into Device Manager using "Add/Remove Hardware" and once again it DID show up there.

Then, through Device Manager, I tried to update the drivers and had to insert my Win98SE CD a few times.

Eventually (always happens) on searching for the last driver my whole computer "freezes" up and when I reboot, Win98SE won't startup (right after it reads AUTOEXEC.BAT).

Through "Safe Mode" I run the SCANNER TEST and get an Error Message that the "VxD driver not installed - Error Code: 00140E01h (00000000h). PLEASE RUN THE UMAX SETUP PROGRAM !"

Since I can't get back into Win98SE - I can't run the SETUP PROGRAM (won't run in Safe Mode either).

CATCH22 !!!!

So I have to restore my REGISTRY from a backup and then I am back to where I was "before" using "Add/Remove Hardware."

It seems that through "Add/Remove Hardware" setup of Umax Astra 1200S Scanner . . . what are being setup is (PnP) drivers - while my CARD is jumpered for "Plug-and-Run (PnR).

This is all too-crazy for me, and YES, neither Scanner or SCSI CARD are showing up in Device Manager . . . yet I can still SCAN my photos and print them out. (????????)

I will follow your advice and just leave it all alone - it doesn't seem to be worth all the trouble.

THANK YOU for the info and reply . . . or for any other replies you may send me. :>)


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I used a Umax S12 for years. It never showed in device manager in Win95, 98, or SE but did show in Control Panel. I updated the SCSI card early on to an Adaptec for other devices and have no idea whether the Umax card showed or not. And I dont think I would have cared one way or another as long as the scanner worked. This is a perplexing thread for me  most people install devices for a purpose. That the scanner works seems secondary to you.

The only way to update the scanner drivers is to download new ones from Umax. Windows does not contain the drivers for most scanners. VistaScan is the twain driver for your scanner and must be installed from the Umax CD or a download from Umax. Messing with Add/Remove Hardware after VistaScan is installed and has recognized the scanner is just chasing your tail. There is nothing more you can do to install the scanner.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Jun 3, 2001)

Hello SLIPE:

I wish I could find a word that describes WHY I keep researching something that is working correctly.

Maybe I am like that guy called "MONK" on televison who has to have everything "just right." :>)

My wife is always telling me to "just leave it alone" - then I become obsessed with wanting to know WHY this or that.

Thank you for preventing me from doing that with this scanner issue.

I once spent 2-months trying to get a stupid GAME DEMO to work and everyone online kept telling me to just "chuck the damn DEMO." :>)

I will move-on NOW . . . and thanks once again.

Best regards.


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

"Oh,Sweet Mystery of SCSI at last I've found you..."

Let me take your situation one step further into the Twilight Zone.
I used to have the same scanner,and used an Adaptec adapter card to run it.I recall the software for the Adaptec card had an "Interrogator" function that would search out any SCSI devices on the system and tell me all about them.I also had a tape back-up unit that was parallel port connected.
Now the Windows Device Manager would see the tape unit as a 'Tape Drive' and the Adaptec Card as a 'SCSI adapter',but the scanner was no where to be seen.The "Interrogater" software function would show the scanner AND the tape back-up in IT'S registry of devices.It took me a little while to figure out that the tape unit was SCSI capable.That was why it was showing up in BOTH places.
But hey...,it worked and I have learned that sometimes you don't need to know why.

I agree with slipe,leave a working device alone and try not to think about it.Especially if you can un-install it,re-install it and it works the same way every time.

L8R,
Joe


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I had my old Umax running on an Adaptec card as well since I had other devices. My SCSI film scanner showed up in device manager but my Umax did not. They were both under scanners in Control Panel and they both worked, so I never really gave it any thought other than to think it a little odd that one SCSI scanner would show up and another not.

My only problems were with VistaScan. I installed it on my old Win95 computer back in 95 and immediately went BSOD. Umax sent me the MagicScan CD which worked fine. When I built my Win98 computer I installed VistaScan to see what it looked like. The computer wouldnt even boot and I had to reformat. Subsequently Umax released a patch for that problem which occurred on all Win98 computers. MagicScan was never a problem and it is a much better pro level driver. I works on all Umax SCSI scanners.

The S12 was a 600 optical (600X1200) scanner and I paid $625 for it back in 95. It was a great deal compared to other 600PPI scanners. This week Best Buy has a HP 1200 X 2400 scanner for $40 after rebates. The S12 did come with the full version of Photoshop for that price though. I could have gotten it for a measly $425 with PhotoDeluxe.


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

hehehehhhh....

It is nice to have a sister that works in an office that upgrades VERY often.This one had a few hours on it when her department upgraded to new '98' units.I got it,all the disks,including the whole MagicMatch set,the Adaptec adapter with several driver sets...,for $40.

 

It still works great,even better than some new ones I have seen.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The 1200S was a later model. I saw them in Best Buy for $100 with the Umax SCSI card before they stopped making them. The S12 was built like a tank and never sold below $400. I still see them on auction for $100 and people buy them  I have no idea why though. My SCSI HP 6250 that replaced it was a better scanner. I do have to admit the old Umax still works though and the HP quit on me.


----------

